# NZ Government paper on electric vehicles



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

Interesting reading. This gives some insight into the way the government thinks of electric vehicles and the direction they want to go. They seem particularly negative about "quadracycles". 

http://www.transport.govt.nz/electric-vehicles-2/


----------

